# How do you stand it?



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

As with other discussions about the weather & heat waves......being in the Puget Sound, our heat usually doesn't show up until mid to late August, upper 80's, even 90's and occasionally the low 100's for a day, maybe 2 consecutive days at most before temps start bouncing up & down. 

That is, until this year. This is still June, normally anything from 60's to 80's and all in between with or without rain mixed in there as well. Now? Thursday was in the 80's, Friday in the 90's, Saturday was 101, Sunday 104, yesterday 107 and today should 'cool off' to mid 90's. This is in my area alone and other places have been even hotter with a couple hitting 118. These temps are more Eastern WA style than the west side. There have even been reports of parts of I-5 buckling from the heat. This is insane. 

My garden....that I had expanded in anticipation of putting more back and even adding extra mulch and pollinating flowers is pretty much fried, even the heat lovers are suffering. The mulch has helped immensely to retain the moisture, but the heat still cooked it. I even watered 3 times in 4 days to no avail. 

My house fridge is possibly on it's last legs since it hasn't been as cold as it should be. Fridge part seems to be working better than the freezer half. Yes I do understand the doors are opened more frequently in the heat so it loses alot of the cold, but when I put some ice trays in the freezer at night, I get slush by morning. 

With the inside of my house getting to 100, I am now worried about my canned goods....home or store bought. Stuff should be stored at much cooler and stable temps. I did check some of the jars, and they seem to still be sealed.......but summer has just gotten started and if the past week is just a start, I'm in big trouble



So how do any of you in other parts of the country (world?) handle your preps in weather extremes???? Unless you have an underground root cellar, or only prepackaged dehydrated foods....what or how do you deal with it? I would think temp fluctuations would even effect bucket seals? IDK


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My high for July 118 F. My heart pumps peanut butter for you, creamy not crunchy!
155 F on the blacktop, so dog do not go out after 9 AM until 7ish PM


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There are much smarter people here, but the only thing I know to do is have a genny to keep the fridge, freezer and small A/C unit running.
I know. Not very imaginative.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

JustAnotherNut said:


> So how do any of you in other parts of the country (world?) handle your preps in weather extremes???? Unless you have an underground root cellar, or only prepackaged dehydrated foods....what or how do you deal with it? I would think temp fluctuations would even effect bucket seals? IDK


You're dealing with an abnormality, and have no good reason to be prepared for it ahead of time. Not having central AC that can keep your house in the mid 70s is why you're having a hard time dealing with this.
Down south, we all have large central air units.
I just replaced mine that had been on its last leg for about two years. 4 ton 16 SEER. I can chill this place to 71, freezing out my family in the process, and it doesn't break a sweat.

You're going to have to get creative to deal with the completely unexpected. To us, it's just not unexpected.
Do you have a basement? Basements in Texas are crazy rare due to our soil, so we don't get that extra room with a thermal barrier. Temps won't vary as wildly in a basement, and the heat will rise in the house and away from it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the old days, prairie settlers and others used to have root cellars.
It stays a pretty even temperature underground.
As a lifelong Floridian, I’m used to the heat. 105 in the shade for July and August is normal.
That kind of heat will not hurt commercially canned food, not sure of home canned.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

96 in NY Finger Lakes today and that is sweltering for us. We typically see a few days that hit 90 but not every summer. To top it off, we are close enough to the Great Lakes (Erie and Ontario) to get outrageous hi:Iditarod accompanying that heat. No AC in the log cabin but broke down for a stand alone room AC unit for the bedroom. Lots of fans and keep the blinds closed to block the sun. We will have a cold front barrel through any minute and, after a good T-storm, we will cool back down to the 60’s tonite.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slow down as the temp rises. Drink plenty of water. Take lots of breaks. Stay in the shade as much as possible.


----------



## Swrock (Dec 14, 2018)

Get a small 110 volt AC window unit for a bedroom or a room where you keep your food supplies. At least you would have a nice cool place to sleep.
Heat and humidity here in lower Alabama can be tough but everybody has AC.
I work outside in it every day so I'm used to it. But a cool place to sleep is a must.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Was 98 here today, humidity was right up there with it.
Condensate was running off the cold water pipes like they were leaking. 
Two hours ago a thunderstorm came through and left 3-4 inches of water, dropped temp 20 deg.
The bunker was 72 degrees and about half of the outside humidity, stays cool a long time.
I use a single room air conditioner in my bedroom, am surrounded by trees, no direct sunlight.
Never had a problem with stored commercial canned goods, hot or cold, never let freeze though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You're dealing with an abnormality, and have no good reason to be prepared for it ahead of time. Not having central AC that can keep your house in the mid 70s is why you're having a hard time dealing with this.
> Down south, we all have large central air units.
> I just replaced mine that had been on its last leg for about two years. 4 ton 16 SEER. I can chill this place to 71, freezing out my family in the process, and it doesn't break a sweat.
> 
> ...





Swrock said:


> Get a small 110 volt AC window unit for a bedroom or a room where you keep your food supplies. At least you would have a nice cool place to sleep.
> Heat and humidity here in lower Alabama can be tough but everybody has AC.
> I work outside in it every day so I'm used to it. But a cool place to sleep is a must.


You are used to it? I spend my days on a flight line at Ft. Rucker. At the beginning of every summer, I tell my work partner that this summer is the one that is going to kill me.
This summer has been a bit odd. It hasn't tried to kill me, yet. Yet.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> You are used to it? I spend my days on a flight line at Ft. Rucker. At the beginning of every summer, I tell my work partner that this summer is the one that is going to kill me.
> This summer has been a bit odd. It hasn't tried to kill me, yet. Yet.


YET! 
I was sick for 4 days from working on installing a tube in my tractors tire, thought I was dying.
Stomach was like I did 200 sit-ups, legs were like lead, had bad hypoglycemia set in.
I mean, I was bad enough that I stayed in bed from Thursday afternoon until, yesterday noon.
Ate only enough earlier that day for a normal day, 
not a highly physical one as it turned out, paid for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> YET!
> I was sick for 4 days from working on installing a tube in my tractors tire, thought I was dying.
> Stomach was like I did 200 sit-ups, legs were like lead, had bad hypoglycemia set in.
> I mean, I was bad enough that I stayed in bed from Thursday afternoon until, yesterday noon.
> ...


I've learned that fluids with electrolytes are a must. There are powders that you can add to your water bottle that will help you work in Hell and not die at the end of the day.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> I've learned that fluids with electrolytes are a must. There are powders that you can add to your water bottle that will help you work in Hell and not die at the end of the day.


Thanks, but fluid level was not the problem.
Blood sugar level was, I am type 2 diabetic, I eat the minimum to keep the level down.
One of the things about being diabetic is that you have an elevated thirst level, I drink plenty.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Thanks, but fluid level was not the problem.
> Blood sugar level was, I am type 2 diabetic, I eat the minimum to keep the level down.
> One of the things about being diabetic is that you have an elevated thirst level, I drink plenty.


Drinking is one thing but keeping electrolyte levels up is another thing. 
being diabetic makes things worse. Take care of yourself, my friend.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

No basement, no AC and any trees we have are not situated to provide any meaningful shade. I drink ice water all day long anyway and must have drank enough to float in the last few days. At one point I did add a slice of lemon and it did help. 

Speaking of AC, I hear they are all sold out and the nearest place to get one is Redding Cali. I can't believe I'm saying it, but thankfully it was a cool 90 today. 

After starting this thread, it got me to thinking about the possibility of total loss........whether it be from weather, natural disaster, careless fire or whatever type of SHTF cause.....what would you do if you lost all your preps? In years past I would just start over.....but with the uncertainty of this past year, empty shelves, shortages, inflation/shrinkflation or (fill in the blank) is any of us prepared for total loss and/or becoming one of the dreaded marauders we arm against?

IDK, maybe that should be a thread of it's own, but squirrel


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

JustAnotherNut said:


> After starting this thread, it got me to thinking about the possibility of total loss........whether it be from weather, natural disaster, careless fire or whatever type of SHTF cause.....what would you do if you lost all your preps? In years past I would just start over.....but with the uncertainty of this past year, empty shelves, shortages, inflation/shrinkflation or (fill in the blank) is any of us prepared for total loss and/or becoming one of the dreaded marauders we arm against?


That's going down the rabbit hole. There is no way to be prepared for EVERY possible scenario. All we can really do is the best we can with what we have. The rest I leave in His hands.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Freezer in died two weeks ago, fridge a week ago parts on back order. On West Coast north of the 49th and melting. Thank god for the chest freezer, a small portable AC unit and a legion of fans. Poor pets are miserable. Cats hate water but love lying on cool wet towels. Bought a portable ice cube maker. Total impulse buy but very handy. Cooler of bevvies on one side of the chair ice maker on the other. Bring on the heat zombies.

Cops here say we had over a hundred heat related deaths of older folks in the last week.

Stay cool folks and keep an eye on your elderly neighbors and your pets. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This seems unbelievable.


https://news.yahoo.com/scores-dead-heat-wave-grips-222446237.html?guccounter=1


120 degrees F in British Columbia? That's insane. I don't remember it ever getting that hot in southeastern Alabama.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*How do you stand it?*

_How do I stand it! Yikes, a moderator is a moderator. Some are taller, most are shorter, ergo the desire to punish various members at will.

I did like the old mod "Twitchy." If he would let me out in the "yard" I would give him half of my peanut-butter sandwich. In fact, the weight I lost demonstrated how easy it is to climb over the southern-most yard wall.

I'll say this, "*You have to know your limitations*." The other two guards, Itchy and Snitchy were good at only doing one thing, that being "mouth breathing." They did let me use their computer for this forum, and their dad taught me how to make and polish blades.

Itchy 'went' like a champion. I think they gave him 350 volts.

We cannot wait to meet you as a new guy. Please make potato salad..._


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Drinking is one thing but keeping electrolyte levels up is another thing.
> being diabetic makes things worse. Take care of yourself, my friend.


This is what I put into the bottled Fiji water I drink on hot days.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *How do you stand it?*
> 
> _How do I stand it! Yikes, a moderator is a moderator. Some are taller, most are shorter, ergo the desire to punish various members at will.
> 
> ...


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
What is temp related here???


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Who is Itchy, Twitchy, and Snitchy?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *How do you stand it?*
> 
> _How do I stand it! Yikes, a moderator is a moderator. Some are taller, most are shorter, ergo the desire to punish various members at will.
> 
> ...


This is trollish behavior


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Denton said:


> This is trollish behavior


You must be Snitchy.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Who is Itchy, Twitchy, and Snitchy?*

Just my way of saying hello. The weather has been great, but it appears that most of the neighbors (and my sister-in-law) have decided to stay inside. My sister-in-law likes to watch old "Star Trek--Next Generation" stories.

I did polish a knife for myself--I figured it was about time--and I really do like Italian knives. I prefer the "the fuller" type blade, that's the kind where the fuller permits a slight ridge from the tip to the ricasso. I don't think the edge gets any sharper than utilizing a standard blade design, I just like the looks. Joyce did send me an Italian stiletto for a personal knife, this one shaped in the standard fare.

This folding stiletto is known as a "nine." That simply means it's an Italian design where the blade is four inches in length and the handle, the activation button and spring are about five inches total. When folded, it can be hidden on your person without much of a problem. In high school I used to put my hands in those slash pockets anyway as Wisconsin can get a little "cool."

Now, as a lad carrying this knife *you could get arrested*, or so went the tale. Just about every guy had a switchblade and the police seemed just as focused as one of might be now. However, as my high school life came to an end the problem with "automatic knives" faded quickly. The guys didn't want their knives apprehended and the police didn't want to waste their time on a "four dollar ticket."

As a college entrant, carrying a switchblade just seemed out of character. I quit carrying one that year.

Like most high school kids, I was dazzled by a switchblade knife. As this hobby seems about 45 years old to me now, I enjoy these folders because they are still made--by hand--in Italy. There is a film of Italian craftsmen making all kinds of knives. I cannot remember the name of the film, but it does show just how fast these craftsmen get when doing the same motions as they have done *for thousands* of folding knives...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Why is it EVERYTHING has to be turned into a knife thread?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *Who is Itchy, Twitchy, and Snitchy?*
> 
> Just my way of saying hello. The weather has been great, but it appears that most of the neighbors (and my sister-in-law) have decided to stay inside. My sister-in-law likes to watch old "Star Trek--Next Generation" stories.
> 
> ...


You wear stiletto's? Aren't the hard to walk in?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> *Who is Itchy, Twitchy, and Snitchy?*
> 
> Just my way of saying hello. The weather has been great, but it appears that most of the neighbors (and my sister-in-law) have decided to stay inside. My sister-in-law likes to watch old "Star Trek--Next Generation" stories.
> 
> ...


Hey tourist, you are talking through your helmet.
Those knives are not hand made but hand assembled.
All the parts are made in a machine, mostly OBI presses, in other words, stampings.
In the vid you can see tote pans of blanked parts by the hundreds,
they are NOT hand made.
The blades are polished and and sharpened by hand.
No one could make that crap by hand and eat, must be mass production.
I have made die sets for commercial cutlery for a company called Dexter/Russel.
In case you need to refresh your memory, here is a link to your precious stiletto making.

-------------https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRYo0yBS_kw-------------

By the way, I carried a Belgian Colt 25 auto while in high school, no one ever saw it,
I never had to use it, and only a few A-holes flashed knives around,
guess they were impressing the girls, coming up short in other areas.
Most were kicked out of school for it permanently after getting caught.
I remember that they all wore engineer's boots, it's where they kept their blades.
If anyone of those A-holes ever pulled a knife on me I would have shot them.
Same holds true today, draw any weapon on me and face the consequences.
I never got in anyone's face and no one bothered me either.
There were two crooks who tried to steal brothers new T-bird,
they found out.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> What is temp related here???


brain fry???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

And in typical NW fashion......today was overcast & cool. I don't know that it cracked 70 and almost needed a jacket. I just hope it doesn't do that again, I could not imagine having to live in that kind of heat on a regular basis.


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In the old days, prairie settlers and others used to have root cellars.
> It stays a pretty even temperature underground.
> As a lifelong Floridian, I’m used to the heat. 105 in the shade for July and August is normal.
> That kind of heat will not hurt commercially canned food, not sure of home canned.


As a lifelong Floridian as well, I can attest to this. I poured concrete for about 5 years too, so the heat, although rough at times, is something we subtropical folk are used to.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I lived where you live, close the house up vent the attic out and go skinny dipping in the Puget Sound or Juan De Fuca straight, I know it doesn't get over 60's in that water no matter how hot it gets. Swam half way across the Juan De Fuca straight in December once, that's something you don't do twice.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Weldman said:


> I lived where you live, close the house up vent the attic out and go skinny dipping in the Puget Sound or Juan De Fuca straight, I know it doesn't get over 60's in that water no matter how hot it gets. Swam half way across the Juan De Fuca straight in December once, that's something you don't do twice.


No attic either, just a crawl space & no way to vent it, other than the built in vents. I did open all I dared at night, 4 fans running day & night, put some coverings over the outside of the windows, plus closed the sunny hot sides windows & drapes and kept the shady sides open, sprayed water over the driveway that blares in the front window and the deck in the back. At the hottest part of Monday @ 107 degrees outside, it was 95 inside. Not much, but better than it could have been. 

What is it called??? The Polar Plunge or something like that, when every year in the winter a bunch of people jump in the Sound for a swim?? I don't swim, so I don't do that at all, especially in open waters. Ya'll are crazy,


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

It's cooled off a lot in the North East. And a little rainy. It's cool enough for me to get some work done in the attic.When I'm down South in the summer, if I'm not in air conditioning, I'm like a snail. So slow.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Weldman said:


> I lived where you live, close the house up vent the attic out and go skinny dipping in the Puget Sound or Juan De Fuca straight, I know it doesn't get over 60's in that water no matter how hot it gets. Swam half way across the Juan De Fuca straight in December once, that's something you don't do twice.


Way back in the day I belonged to a gym: Jack Lalanne. Not sure if they're even still around anymore. Anyway, they had the sauna and hot tub and they had this little cold pool you could jump into. I'd go from the hot to cold, it was great. So refreshing; like a peppermint patty!


----------

